# Introducing a LGD



## MrsCedarstone (Apr 7, 2016)

Considering a LGD and wondering what to look for in choosing one and how to introduce it to the flock?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 7, 2016)

Not sure but @Southern by choice @purplequeenvt @OneFineAcre and many others know.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 7, 2016)

There's a wealth of info already available in the LGD threads.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2016)

Which breed of dog do you like? Have any of your sheep ever been with a LGD? Would you get a puppy or an already trained LGD? I have 2 Great Pyrenees and am kinda partial to them.


----------



## MrsCedarstone (Apr 9, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Which breed of dog do you like? Have any of your sheep ever been with a LGD? Would you get a puppy or an already trained LGD? I have 2 Great Pyrenees and am kinda partial to them.



I don't know what breed but I do lean towards Pyrenees because we live in a cold climate and they are popular in this area. Our sheep have never been with one before. We have 3 ewes. They have free run on our 4 acres. I would prefer already trained.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2016)

Best to look for a breeder that raises their LGD's with sheep.
I agree with your assessment- an already trained dog. Not just an older dog, but trained to be a single guardian would be best. The sheep are not going to adapt to quickly and with a pup you will be spending a great deal of time first protecting the pup and then preventing the pup from chasing. 

Typically sheep that have never been around LGD's take considerable time to adapt. Sheep that are very flighty would do best with a dog trained to sheep.

All of the LGD breeds have a double coat and are suited for cold weather.


----------

